# Uncle Buck's Recall



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam There's a recall on Uncle Buck's Beer Batter Mix-Lightly Seasoned. This item is sold at Bass Pro Shops. It has been suspected of containing salmonella. More info on the recall, and other BPS recalls can be found here: http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...D=170&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&storeId=10151


----------

